

Michael Bay's Rejected "The Dark Knight" Script - froo
http://my.spill.com/profiles/blog/show?id=947994%3ABlogPost%3A355506
A little offtopic, but funny nonetheless :)
======
froo
This is a little offtopic, but funny nonetheless :)

------
bprater
Certainly creative! Interesting meme, having Michael Bay inspired screenplays
that didn't make it.

